# Making Plans to Run to the Border



## Beach-bum (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Everyone, Just what you needed another Beach-bum like me.LoL I have lots of questions about Moving to Mexico. We might have to do this in stages. HaHA Here goes anyway. I plan on moving to the state of Yuatan by the beach I have been down to look at land and houses but did not find what I was looking for. I have been to Mexico about 18-20 times over the past 6 years or so and I just love it. I would like to make Mexico The last Move so FM-2 is a must . Hear is the hard part for me I want to try to work in the real estate field and also buy, fix and resell real estate With the buy,fix, resell being the main sorce of my income. Can I do this ?? Is it possable??? The next thing is it safe to put large amounts of money in the Mexican banking system??? Well that's it for now I think I see the sun coming up, time to hit the beach . SEEEEEEEE You Soon!!!!! Beach-bum


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You need to consider a few things:

First, you won't like Mexican banks. Keep your funds in the US banking system and use ATMs for daily cash needs. For larger amounts in Mexico, use an investment house account, where you can wire funds and/or write US checks as needed.

Unless you have a working permission on your visa for a construction business, you may have difficulty. Even then, you can expect visits from the competition's 'heavies', sindicatos, IMSS, etc. Competition isn't always welcome.

You may buy, remodel and sell your own residence; move and do it again. However, after a few such moves are 'discovered' you will have to stop.

Have you ever been to the coasts of Mexico in the summer? Hot and humid is an understatement!
Spend a whole year there before investing.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

RVGRINGO makes an important point on competition.

Even if you get your visa to do this, it's kind of closed industry. I used to do it myself with a neighbor of mine and it was very difficult because we were literally physically threatened by competitors (it's our turf, stay out of here, etc.).

Banks are really hit or miss here. You can have a friend with the same bank and a lot of trouble, and then some just work out fine. But don't expect the pleasantries that come with the U.S. banking system. Even online banking with Mexican banks is a nightmare.


----------



## Beach-bum (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for the replys!!!! Sounds like I need to put a good Mexican Lawyer on payroll first. You guys have any that comes to mind???? Here is some back ground, lived in Fla. for 20 yrs. and 18 yrs. in central VA.. Ready to move to Yuatan, Mexico now. Not worried about Mexicans telling me were there turf is, planing on hiring local labor the right way legal. We plan on investing in houses ,land and condos fixinging them up to our standards then puting them back on the market for sale if you guys don't think I can do this with out a lotttttttt of B.S. please let me know Because I can move anywere in the world now and it dont have to be here


----------



## buddha (Nov 2, 2008)

*What is wrong with the good old USA?*

Why not invest in the USA?

Plenty of bargains now.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

Beach-bum said:


> Thanks for the replys!!!! Sounds like I need to put a good Mexican Lawyer on payroll first. You guys have any that comes to mind???? Here is some back ground, lived in Fla. for 20 yrs. and 18 yrs. in central VA.. Ready to move to Yuatan, Mexico now. Not worried about Mexicans telling me were there turf is, planing on hiring local labor the right way legal. We plan on investing in houses ,land and condos fixinging them up to our standards then puting them back on the market for sale if you guys don't think I can do this with out a lotttttttt of B.S. please let me know Because I can move anywere in the world now and it dont have to be here


The economy is not good here for that kind of thing right now. Here in Mexico City there is A LOT of empty apartment space and not enough low-income housing. They thought they were going to have an economic boom and then the economic crisis that hit the U.S. hit the upper classes here. I just don't know who is going to have the money to buy in the Yucatan or elsewhere. You'd have to get an extraordinary deal on the properties in question and then hope you can find a buyer.

I still think local properties owners here are charging way too much for homes/apartments. Almost like they don't see that nobody is going to buy at their prices.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

By Yuatan I assume you mean the Yucatan. It reaches 44C (111F) in the summer with high humidity.

Hiring lablor legally is not the issue. The issue is that there are plenty of Mexican construction and real estate companies and they don't want you coming down and competing for a piece of the business, especially when that business is declining. If it looks like you might actually succeed in getting some of that business, you will be threatened. Think in terms of owing a lot of money to a connected loan shark, not in terms of lawsuits or strikes or bribes.

If you think the housing market isn't conducive to investment in the US, why do you think it will be better here? I was on Isla Mujeres for a month and I noticed several condo projects that had been abandoned. Most of the construction is for North Americans purchasing winter homes, and those people are now wondering how they are going to keep their permanent homes.


----------



## Beach-bum (Jan 9, 2009)

*Time to go!!*



buddha said:


> Why not invest in the USA?
> 
> Plenty of bargains now.


The U.S. is ok I have been doing this here for 20 years. Time for a change, Somewere else. That's all Beach-bum


----------



## Beach-bum (Jan 9, 2009)

Rodrigo84 said:


> The economy is not good here for that kind of thing right now. Here in Mexico City there is A LOT of empty apartment space and not enough low-income housing. They thought they were going to have an economic boom and then the economic crisis that hit the U.S. hit the upper classes here. I just don't know who is going to have the money to buy in the Yucatan or elsewhere. You'd have to get an extraordinary deal on the properties in question and then hope you can find a buyer.
> 
> I still think local properties owners here are charging way too much for homes/apartments. Almost like they don't see that nobody is going to buy at their prices.


The Yucatan is far from Mexico,City.They do have the beach going for them in the state of the Yucatan. The dream of living on or close to a beach might become somthing real to more and more ******'s that have figured out that they cannot live in the U.S. anymore because they lost there job and are living on there retirement and savings anyway and they can make there money farther. Give me 25- $50,000-$100,000 homes in a good location next to or close to a beach, in good clean condition needing no work. I will sell all of them in 90 days or less Beach-bum


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

Beach-bum said:


> The Yucatan is far from Mexico,City.They do have the beach going for them in the state of the Yucatan. The dream of living on or close to a beach might become somthing real to more and more ******'s that have figured out that they cannot live in the U.S. anymore because they lost there job and are living on there retirement and savings anyway and they can make there money farther. Give me 25- $50,000-$100,000 homes in a good location next to or close to a beach, in good clean condition needing no work. I will sell all of them in 90 days or less Beach-bum


I don't know anyone who has that kind of money. My American cousin said people are having a hard enough time trying to sell their American houses, even if they're mortgages having already been paid off. Even, then you'd have to sell people on the idea of moving out to Yucatan. If people think Mexico, I am sure they are going to think Guadalajara area first.


----------



## Beach-bum (Jan 9, 2009)

Please tell me why I would want to move to large city?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

There are plenty of people moving to the Yucatan. There is a fairly good sized expat community in Merida and at the beaches near there, where there are some expat oriented housing communities. There are also expats in the Cancun area, and plenty along the Pacific coast. The Guadalajara/Chapala area may have the largest number, but they certainly don't have the beach crowd unless they escape from the summer heat by heading for the hills.


----------



## Beach-bum (Jan 9, 2009)

You have said it all. It takes all diffrent kinds of pepole to make up this vast world of pepole. I happen to like it hot and love the beach. Am I the only one? I dont think so.Most ,only have this stuff that they read here on the internet to base there opinions on but mine is based on travel all around Mexico there is places I like and there are places I love. Beach-bum


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Very true, but we do have our limits tolerating heat and humidity. As such, folks from the central highlands enjoy good weather all year and get their 'beach fix' in the wintertime when temperatures at the coast stay below 30C. From Guadalajara or Lake Chapala, the Pacific Coast is only three and a half hours to Manzanllo or seven hours to Mazatlan, for example.


----------



## Beach-bum (Jan 9, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> Very true, but we do have our limits tolerating heat and humidity. As such, folks from the central highlands enjoy good weather all year and get their 'beach fix' in the wintertime when temperatures at the coast stay below 30C. From Guadalajara or Lake Chapala, the Pacific Coast is only three and a half hours to Manzanllo or seven hours to Mazatlan, for example.


I guess what I keep thinking is the 20 years I lived in south Fla. that when it got real hot we did not pack up and go any were it just were we lived.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Ah ha! But the cost of electricity for air conditioning will put you in the 'punishment rate' (DAC) in Mexico, where the system is designed to force you to conserve. Few people can afford to use AC in more than one room, even for a short time. By the way, the rate doesn't decrease again until you have 'been good' for a long time after using 'an excessive amount'.
In the USA, your rate per KwH does not increase by a factor of four, or more, as you use more and more electricity. Here, it does, and it isn't cheap to begin with. That's a big consideration if one is considering living at the coast all year.


----------



## Beach-bum (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow,everything I have herd so far about Mexico has been all negitive. Is there anything that would be on the good side that would make me say, I am moving to Mexico because it has all this _______________ To offer me.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It isn't negative at all. The weather is what it is and conserving resources is a positive act. Perhaps you only see it as a negative because it is 'different' and you can't change it or it doesn't fit your plans. For example: We live in an area where heat and AC are not needed. Water costs about 3000 pesos per year (based on the number of bedrooms, bathrooms and size of garden to water). Propane is used for cooking and hot water, all lighting is CFL and, as a result, our electric bill is only some 100 pesos per month. We look at that as a very positive thing. Now, those with large pool pumps, fountain pumps, electric stoves & clothes dryers, toaster ovens, slow cookers and other gadgets will pay up to 3000 pesos per month. Now you can see how lifestyle can affect your decisions.


----------



## Intercasa (Sep 18, 2007)

You might have a better time investing your money and living without working. Most gringos come down and think it is like the US was, buy a home and slap on a coat of paint and flip it and make good money. Remember, there are Mexicans who hire other Mexicans to do work cheap and they don't need to support a ****** lifestyle so unless you'll be happy making $3 to $5US per hour then you may want to rethink things. You can always sell timeshares but that's like selling your soul to the devil.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Rates in some parts of the US, like where I live in Florida, don't go up by four times if you go over a threshhold, but there is a definite sliding scale and they can more than double. But the rates there start really low, and the threshholds allow you to cool a two-bedroom apartment. Heating it is another matter.

When you say you like heat, you have to remember that not only will air con for your home be expensive, but many businesses aren't air conditioned either.

Oh, and we've been having a cold snap. While it may not sound cold to people from other climates, 10C (50F) is really cold in houses designed for outdoor living, no heating, and a breeze.


----------

